# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  problem me destop ose me ekranin e kompjuterit

## chengiz

pershendetje  e kam nje problem me kompjuter e ndoshta ju mundeni me me ndimu 
 e kam spostu ekranin e kompjuterit dhe ne krah te djatht me del nje shirit i zi e nuk me hapen faqet e plota  por me shoqeron shiriti i zi si mund ta spostoj ekranin ne te djath  klm 
a dhe nuk i ka shigjeta per me e spostu ekranin

----------


## Selim Korbi

Nga pakujdesia duhe te jete plasaritur nje pjese e ekranit. Une them se eshte e pamundur!

----------


## white_snake

... je ca i paqarte!
Bej nje foto te lutem, use screen-shot, dhe postoje ketu!

----------


## KOD

rasti jot esht teper i thjesht...

ka ardhur koha ti dhurosh vetes nje ekran touch-screen   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## benseven11

duhet te ndryshosh rezolucionin duke e cuar
ne maksimumin qe lejon monitori
Se si behet e ke ketu
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...fZk9TkisD0x4ow

----------


## chengiz

faliminderit te gjitheve  dhe nuk mu ka djeg ekrani dhe as nuk e kam ndermen me e nderru

----------


## chengiz

nuk e di si te jem me i qart perveq se ne krah te djathte me del ekrani  zi d.m.th jo i plot ekrani mendon sikur eshte djeg ekrani por ne te vertet eshte spostu destopi

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Nga pakujdesia duhe te jete plasaritur nje pjese e ekranit. Une them se eshte e pamundur!


jo jo ai ka spostu ekranin e pc
ai thote qe e ka bere vete por atij mund te ja kete spostuar gruaja ose e ema kur po pastronte shtepine. 


po ta postosh ekranin ose tavolinene ne te djatht atehere duhet te dali e plote  :buzeqeshje:  lol


nese kjo nuk ben atehere nen ekran ka disa butona, leviz atje gjer sa te rregullosh ne menyre qe fotografia te duket kudo ne ekran e mos te kete shirita te zeze

ose sic tha ky ben 7-11

----------


## Plaku me kostum



----------


## chengiz

me duket se asi njeri spo me kupton ekranin ma ka spostu babi e shigjetat qe sherbejn per me e ndreq ekranin nuk jan qe te jem pak me i qart as google as dokumentat qe i kam ne destop jan spostu nuk dalin te plota

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> me duket se asi njeri spo me kupton ekranin ma ka spostu babi e shigjetat qe sherbejn per me e ndreq ekranin nuk jan qe te jem pak me i qart as google as dokumentat qe i kam ne destop jan spostu nuk dalin te plota


Une te kuptova shme mire dhe me duket se rregullohen tek butonat nen ekran  :buzeqeshje: 

Ndryshimi: keshtu apo jo? 
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/conten...s-display.html

----------


## chengiz

nuk me keni ndimu jo se pothuajse nuk kam shkelur askund vetem padashje e kam spostu destopin dhe ekranin

----------


## NEOLK

problem ne desktop te laptopit lenova blere 2012  win 8  .
Kur ndizet , ekrani i bardhe ????
Ne shqiperi punonte ne rregull .
Sa doli jashte shtetit ne gjermani ndodhi kjo gje . Nuk e kuptoj . Para se ta coj ne ndonje servic , 
a ka ndonje gje te thjeshte qe mund ta bej vet . ??

----------


## freeopen

> problem ne desktop te laptopit lenova blere 2012  win 8  .
> Kur ndizet , ekrani i bardhe ????
> Ne shqiperi punonte ne rregull .
> Sa doli jashte shtetit ne gjermani ndodhi kjo gje . Nuk e kuptoj . Para se ta coj ne ndonje servic , 
> a ka ndonje gje te thjeshte qe mund ta bej vet . ??


provo ta lidhesh kompiuterin me nje monitor tjeter ose me tv keshtu perjashton nje nga dyshimet,monitori apo hardware i kompiuterit.

----------

